# Packard Bell Easynote Touchpad Not Working Problem. PLS HELP



## Sumstah (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Packard Bell EASYNOTE SB88-P-007. Recently the touchpad and click buttons have stopped working, i had this same problem before and it fixed itself but now it is not fixing. I have tried installing the drivers again from the Packard Bell Support website, but this does not help and my touchpad and buttons are still no longer working.

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Uninstall again. Do it both in Device Manager and in ADD/REMOVE (look for Synaptics or anything Touchpad/Mouse related). Reboot. Reinstall drivers from Packard Bell website if needed.


----------



## Sumstah (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply.
Under device manager there is no touchpad listed, and also there is nothing related to the mouse under add or remove programs. I just tried installing the driver again and it installs successfully and reboots but the touchpad still does not work.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

No listing of mouse or touchpad in Device Manager? I think you have a defective touchpad in your hands. You can open up the laptop and check for wire/cable problems. I am thinking the touchpad cable not securely plugged in.

Another way is to swap palm rest/bezel/touchpad with another.


----------

